# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7.5] Acces refus code 403 .

## marcandre

Bonjour  tous,

J'accde  l'adresse suivante http://localhost/certsrv pour obtenir une certificat seulement voil j'ai l'erreur suivante : 



```

```

Je voudrais savoir comment puis je rsoudre ce problme .

en vous remerciant d'avance .

Cordialement .

----------


## marcandre

Il n'y avait aucun fichier dans le dossier certsrv du coup le fichier en tant que document par dfaut n'a pas t trouv .

J'ai finalement prfr gnrer le certificat d'une autre manire .

A bientt .

----------

